# Stocking a 125 gallon tank



## 4horns (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a 125 with the following fish list:

6 yellow labs
5 male peacocks (eureka red, ruby red, lemon jake, 2 obs)
1 male dolphin cichlid
1 male red fin borleyi
1 male hap ahli
1 male Taiwan reef
1 frontosa
1 male red empress

I am I fully stocked or could I add more, if so what suggestions do you have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say you are mostly stocked. However, you could encounter problems with these, so you may want to swap some out:
- frontosa
- eureka red and ruby red, choose one
- two OBs, choose one
- borleyi and empress


----------



## 4horns (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks DJRansome, What is the problem I could encounter with the borleyi and empress?


----------



## 4horns (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, DJRansome any suggestions for replacments?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

4horns said:


> Thanks DJRansome, What is the problem I could encounter with the borleyi and empress?


As adults they have very similar coloration.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

4horns said:


> I have a 125 with the following fish list:
> 
> 6 yellow labs
> 5 male peacocks (eureka red, ruby red, lemon jake, 2 obs)
> ...


What is your goal with this tank? Are you wanting an All Male tank? 
Are all 6 yellow labs males?
Do you have many rocks or just a few?


----------



## 4horns (Aug 10, 2013)

My goal is an all male Hap/peacock tap. With the yellow labs being the exception. The lab group includes females. Based on previous advice. I am gonna get rid of the frontosa, eureka red, and one of the obs.


----------



## 4horns (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh and just a few rocks.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

4horns said:


> My goal is an all male Hap/peacock tap. With the yellow labs being the exception. The lab group includes females. Based on previous advice. I am gonna get rid of the frontosa, eureka red, and one of the obs.


Good, you are on the right track. Personally, I would try and also move the yellow labs that you can confirm are female. You don't want any females in there of any species. 
You can add some differently colored Peackocks. You have a Red, a Yellow and an OB. You can go with one that is mostly blue. A.Masoni is nice. You can also look into Otopharnyx Tetrastigma to add to your tank.

M


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

I have to disagree with the above. Many hobbyists have a yellow lab breeding group in with all-male Peacock/Haps.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

amcvettec said:


> I have to disagree with the above. Many hobbyists have a yellow lab breeding group in with all-male Peacock/Haps.


Because many hobbyists have that does not make it right. Many hobbyists also have clown loaches and red tailed black sharks in their all male malawi tanks. IMHO, the presence of females will make things harder, not easier. You will be surprised what species will cross with female labs. I had a breeding colony of Acei in my all male...as soon as i removed the females, I noticed the aggression decrease significantly.


----------



## 4horns (Aug 10, 2013)

I have two holding right now. So I can confirm they are female


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

4horns said:


> I have two holding right now. So I can confirm they are female


Ultimately it is up to you, if you want to try with the females go ahead and see how things go. Personally, I would remove them.


----------



## 4horns (Aug 10, 2013)

Got rid of the yellow lab, the smaller of the OB peacocks, the frontosa and the eureka red. Replaced them will a male deep water hap and a male lwanda peacock. Thinned out the décor to open up more swimming space. Looks great! Thanks for your help!


----------

